# Found a Feral



## margaretco (Feb 23, 2006)

he/she is white with black specks. She let me just scoop her up and take her home. I picked her up since she seemed so friendly...and was hungry. Not to mention a little boy was kicking her. I took her home thinking she was maybe weak from hunger, but she is tame. You think she was someone's pet? I know nothing about pigeons...I grew up with a parrot. What should I do with her? I am new to this forum...I live in Southern california, and it has been getting really cold at night here. Freezing as a matter of fact. Do they do well in cold weather. She seems healthy!


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Margaret,

Yes, pigeons do very well in cold weather. I see them thriving and surviving at 20 below celsius where I am however it is quite a different situation with an ill or injured bird. If the bird that you found allowed you to just pick it up with little or no resistance then you have a very sick bird on your hands and it will need warmth, water, seed and love. 

The experts will advise you about what to do shortly. Meanwhile, don't force the bird to eat or drink anything until you hear from others and do keep it in a warm, safe draft-free place for the time being. Offer water in a low but wide tip-proof dish and seeds if you have any. Pigeons don't eat meat normally so it is a waste of time to offer cat-food, dog-food or other meat products if you were thinking that way (and many people including myself did think pigeons ate meat until we found out for the better). My best advice is for you to just hang in their a bit, keep your eyes posted to this site and some good advice will surely follow very shortly.

Cameron


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

margaretco said:


> he/she is white with black specks. She let me just scoop her up and take her home. I picked her up since she seemed so friendly...and was hungry. Not to mention a little boy was kicking her. I took her home thinking she was maybe weak from hunger, but she is tame. You think she was someone's pet? I know nothing about pigeons...I grew up with a parrot. What should I do with her? I am new to this forum...I live in Southern california, and it has been getting really cold at night here. Freezing as a matter of fact. Do they do well in cold weather. She seems healthy!


Hello & Welcome,
Thank you for taking in this sweet pij.

The fact that the pij was grounded after sunset indicates there is something unusual going on. They usually find higher ground at night.

In the event your new found friend is feeling a bit under the weather or is injured, please click on the following link to get instruction on initial care.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

Please do keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## margaretco (Feb 23, 2006)

*she seems to be fine...*

she is eating some seed and drinking water. I keep her in my dog crate, and covered in the house. She does not seem to be ill or injured...should I let her go once she is strong enough to go? I don't know what to do with her. I have an 11 yr old daughter, Cristina, also a bird/animal lover and she is becoming attached...She is going to require special care in our house since we have two cats and a dog too. What would you do?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing this little pigeon.
before you consider letting her go you will have to be sure she is 100% and That she can fly very well. I think it is too soon to tell.
The fact that you found her grounded means there is something wrong with her/him and that will not be mych better in 24 hours.
Let her rest for a few days, make sure she eats, drinks and if you have a spare room let her out of the cage and see if she can fly.

Let us know how it goes

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Margeretco,



Sounds like a very pretty Pigeon...!


Can you describe their poops for us?

Healthy poops will tend to be moist and yet firm enough for one to pick up with one's fingers after they sit a minute...with some exceptions, but...

Let us know what your Bird's are looking like, and or if there is any 'yellow' in them...

As others have mentioned above, a 'ground bird' at dusk, is either an ill Bird or an injured Bird or an injured and ill Bird...so...

For now, just see to it that are warm, and have Seeds and Water and so they feel safe and comfortable...and we shall see what follows...

If you have an Electric Heating Pad, you can set it up for them so that they can be on it or off of it as they please...

You can just set it to 'medium' and lay a small towell over it, and that will let the Bird stay nice and warm and help them save energy.

Good luck..!


Post some images if you can?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

You mentioned that the pigeon seemed tame. It might very well be someones lost and now injured pet .Also, pigeons that have low immunities or hurt/sick will not fight off a human. If it was healthy, it would have made an attempt to flee from you, or wing slap you, but oviously it did not. 

Thank you for taking in this pigeon. As long as you keep it away from the dogs and cat, he will be alright. Itis possible for all to co-exist if it comes to that, as long as you be watchful and the pigeon has an adequet safe cage. 

Please keep us posted and thank you. Give it some time.


----------



## margaretco (Feb 23, 2006)

*she seems very healthy...*

the bird has green/white poops. not watery, and looks like they can be picked up with your fingers. Now what? 

I just took her out of the cage and examined her. boy is she?he pretty!! She didn't even struggle much...seems very strong and alert. No feathers missing, all white feathers with some grey/blackish specks on one shoulder. She even has all her flight feathers. I truly think she was someone's pet! I told my daughter if we keep her we need to get a proper cage...now, if we get a cage, do we keep her in or out of the house? we have predators...cats, and hawks in the area! My two cats are indoor cats too...Right now, she is in the Washroom, on top of the washer in a dog crate. Any suggestions? I keep her safe in that room where the dog and cats are not allowed.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

margaretco said:


> the bird has green/white poops. not watery, and looks like they can be picked up with your fingers. Now what?
> 
> *I just took her out of the cage and examined her*.
> boy is she?he pretty!! She didn't even struggle much...seems very strong and alert. No feathers missing, all white feathers with some grey/blackish specks on one shoulder. She even has all her flight feathers.
> ...


Hello Margaret,
Thank you for the update.
Upon exam, & resting, does she seem 'fluffed' at all?
Did you check the inside of her mouth? It should be nice & pink.
How about her keel (breast) bone? There should be a sufficient amount of 'muscle' on both sides. If it appears to be 'sharp' with loss of muscle, that would indicate she has missed some meals, for whatever reason.

Your new found friend very well could have been a pet, however, I'm still a bit suspicious that there may be an underlying problem, given she was grounded at dusk & how easy it was for you to 'scoop her up'. Normally, even as a lost pet, if they are healthy, they are usually very cautious of us. Either way, I would definitely not release her.

Please do continue with updates.

Cindy


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Whether or not you keep the pigeon in or out, is ultimately your decision but if it were me, I would keep it indoors. Keep it high enough where it would not be a temptation for the dogs...now the cats on the other hand, well, they can leap. Perhaps adding some safeguards around the cage or putting the cage on a surface where there is not too much of a landing platform for the cats? The pigeon or the cats for that matter do not need the added stress in their lives. Now, indoor pigeons will live longer if not exposed to the weather conditions. As you are aware, her are outdoor predators you need to be concerned about. If kept outdoors, especially overnight, you would need to predator proof your cage from such possible creatures...snakes, hawks,mice, possums, etc...even those capable of toppling over a cage. Our cat ignors our pigeons, but then again he is used to them, and after months of yelling that the bird in the cage is off limits to him, he has learned to accept it. I still will not totally trust him around my pigeons especially if having flight exercise in a room. By the way, if you are going to allow that, and exercise is important, pigeon proofing your room is very important. That is another topic!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I have an apartment pigeon who lives with FOUR cats. (See his story in the STORY section: Part I & II)

I have Squeaks' home about 17" off the floor in my bedroom. His home is a cage that is 29"L x21"W x23"H. One side is against a wall. At night I have a tablecloth that covers the other two sides and top. I use a hand towel to clothes pin half the door. I do this to, not only prevent drafts but keep the cats away. However, Squeaks was raised with them but that doesn't mean that one will decide to object to his "bullying" ways (he is definitely a bird with "atttitude!"). One of my cats will jump on top of his home and lay there. She never tries to stick a paw through the bars, she just likes to lay there. There have also been times when Squeaks is out and about that I will find a cat exploring IN his home. I leave his door open and the cats seem to think they can go in and look around. 

My Avian Vet told me that neither birds nor cats can give anything to each other, NOT COUNTING a bite or scratch, of course...so far, all co-exist well. BUT, my situation is very different than most and being in a 1 bdrm apt. and wanting Squeaks to be out and about (he can't fly), I had to bite the bullet and let them intermingle.

However, Squeaks can be his own worst enemy. He can be very territorial and most of the time, the cats will run from him. They've learned that if they just jump up on a chair or anything higher than he is, he can't come after them. 

HOWEVER, Twiggy, is the one cat who will only take so much and I've caught her with her paw raised at him. I have to be ever vigilant. Unfortunately, he REALLY seems to like chasing her the most! *sigh* it ain't always easy living with "fur and feathers."  

Hope my story helps...

Of course, if Squeaks could fly...well, that's a whole new ballgame - PRO and CON...

IMO, I would keep your pigeon INDOORS...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Here is a link to birdproofing your home.I hope it helps you. It is a good resource:

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/birdproofing.htm


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

I like the sounds of what you have done with your bird so far, that she is in a private room, in a dog crate (assuming it is a crate large enough for the bird to stretch her wings) and up on top of a washer. Presumably the room is also warm so all of this will be of some comfort to a distressed bird. The things that they don't like are to be near recognized predators like dogs and cats, to be trapped in a cage or box on the ground and to be cold when ill.

Do you have a small heating pad yet? Phil made mention of it in a prior post and it is really important. Take care when using a heating pad though that the bird can exercise the option to step off it or sit on it as it chooses. The medium setting can be too high depending on your indoor temps. and the make/age of the heating pad.

Also, Cindy has mentioned to you whether your bird is "fluffed up" or not. Being fluffed up is usually a sign that the bird is ill and feeling cold. A heating pad is line in that case. Danger signs to watch for are open beak breathing and eyes closed during hours they should be awake. (meaning normal daylight hours). Birds appearing to be sleeping, eyes closed, and not aware of you when you are nearby are birds that have not much time left if not given care. A vet then or a rehabber would be a good idea. You said though that she seemed alert and strong. Those are good signs indeed. 

To answer your question I would say that if you do keep her you should definately keep her indoors although it sounds like there are predators both in and ouside your house. A cage is not a bad idea at all but it should be sufficiently large to allow the bird to stretch her wings and some time should be allowed every day for her to have some free flight exercise. I allow mine to fly around the apartment 24/7 and it's not as big a deal or as messy as you might think. A bird kept outdoors should not be kept in a cage at all but should be in a protected space large enough to allow the bird to move about and keep warm if necessary. A lot has been written about aviaries, coops, lofts, etc that will be usefull info to you. Use the search function to look into these.

But please do not put this bird outside under any circumstance until you can determine how healthy she is. From the sounds of it and from the comments of the other members there are issues that need to be addressed. Birds simply do not allow themselves to be picked up by people until they are nearly on their last legs. This is not to suggest there is no hope though. This site is absolutely full of stories of people, like yourself who found pigeons and went on to rehab them very nicely. You have been handed a challenge perhaps but it is one that is truly rewarding (for both you and the bird). Keep us posted. 

Cameron


----------



## margaretco (Feb 23, 2006)

*thank you all....*

today I will re-examine her and check her breastbone, and and mouth...after a lot of thought, and reading all of this info on pigeons...I have decided to keep her. She is so pretty and I will take a picture of her so you can see her...we call her "******" right now...but that is up in the air, perhaps some input from you all will be good, once you see a picture of her. I will post it later today..

I have a lot to learn yet, bird proofing...and animal corraling ...especially when I am not home. I will probably move her to my bedroom..it is warmer and I can open the shade for sunlight for her. The crate is medium size, fits my cocker spaniel. She has some room in there.. and I cover her every night and just keep one side for her to look out of! (door is wire) Again...I think she is doing well! and she isn't "poofy"...seems curious today! looking out the door, watching us walk around her!


----------



## margaretco (Feb 23, 2006)

*Could this Feral be a dove?*

and what is the difference? This bird could be a dove, if so, what is the difference between a dove and a pigeon. she doesn't coo like a pigeon...I just realized that when my dh pointed it out to me.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

margaretco said:


> and what is the difference? This bird could be a dove, if so, what is the difference between a dove and a pigeon. she doesn't coo like a pigeon...I just realized that when my dh pointed it out to me.


Hello Margaret,
First off, I'm glad to hear that sweet baby has found a good home.  

Doves ar much smaller than a pigeon. If you could post a photo, that would be great.

Female pigeons don't 'talk' as much as males. You can try putting a mirror where she can see it. As a general rule males will talk & 'strut' their stuff in front of a mirror.

I have white pigeons. I will post a picture to see if your new found friend is about the same size.

You realize, next comes a name.  

Here is a picture of Mikko (center) and his two daughters, Sadie (right) and Sam (lower left).

Cindy


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Margareto. That is very good news. I say you made the right decision. She will be happy with you and your family. 

Welcome to the wonderful world of pigeons....and doves!


----------



## margaretco (Feb 23, 2006)

*Cindy! That's her!*

she looks just like your white pigeons...aren't they pretty! I just can't beleive how friendly she is! and so quiet too...I still need to take a picture of her...but you practically have for me!! lol


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I think Margaretco has been *pigeonized*!


----------



## margaretco (Feb 23, 2006)

*here She is...*

taken today ...How does she look? Healthy?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

margaretco said:


> she looks just like your white pigeons...aren't they pretty! I just can't beleive how friendly she is! and so quiet too...I still need to take a picture of her...but you practically have for me!! lol


Hi Margaret,
It sounds like you definitely have a beautiful pij rather than a beautiful dove.  

For me, I don't think there's anything more rewarding than to be able to offer a rescued pigeon or dove a home. I have 8 rescued, non-releasable pigeons, ranging from common to show, to include 1 blind baby. 

Yes, by all means, do post a picture of your new family member.  
We love pictures.

Cindy


----------



## margaretco (Feb 23, 2006)

*here she is...does she look healthy?*

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/adriancol/******.jpg


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Yes she is a beautiful pigeon.*


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

What a sweet looking bird. Curious and interested in what is going on. Her feathers/tail, feet and legs look to me to be normal and in nice shape.

Cameron


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

What a little doll baby. Love that look.  
Thank you so much for posting her photo.

Love the bit of black on her wing & her black tail. Pij'ette, Mikko's mate is white with black wings (white flight feathers) & tail. 
Sadie got 'splashed' with some of Pij'ette's black feathers  where Sam is nearly all white like her dad. 

Any names in the making? 

Thanks again for the picture. 

Cindy


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

margaretco said:


> the bird has green/white poops. not watery, and looks like they can be picked up with your fingers. Now what?
> 
> I just took her out of the cage and examined her. boy is she?he pretty!! She didn't even struggle much...seems very strong and alert. No feathers missing, all white feathers with some grey/blackish specks on one shoulder. She even has all her flight feathers. I truly think she was someone's pet! I told my daughter if we keep her we need to get a proper cage...now, if we get a cage, do we keep her in or out of the house? we have predators...cats, and hawks in the area! My two cats are indoor cats too...Right now, she is in the Washroom, on top of the washer in a dog crate. Any suggestions? I keep her safe in that room where the dog and cats are not allowed.



Hi Margertco,


I have not read down past this post so far, but please try and understand, Pigeons are not 'Cage Birds'.

And while they can make wonderful pets, one does not keep them in a cage like what you are thinking, unless one wants them to be miserable.


If this Pigeon was someone's lost Pet, it is possible they are looking for it as we speak.

If it is not, and is in effect a lifetime feral or feral of some experience who for now, for some reason, is acting tame, (and this happens sometimes, ) it is forgivible to keep them temperarily in a cage, but not as a method for ever after.

One either has an Aviary, or Loft or lets them live freely indoors and generally lets them go fly sometimes, ideally, as often as possible.


Sadly, ambiently, our Cultural traditions with 'cage birds' are both a confused and widely unquestiones and indoctrinated reference point, and, a bad legacy in general, which confuses almost everyone into immediately thinking a Bird, any Bird, belongs 'in' a Cage.


Nothing could be further from the truth.

Cages are good for a convelescent Wild or Feral Bird to be under observation in, or, to spend some time in pending release after convelescence, if no free indoor flying is possible for them, and, that is all...or for some species, as pets, as a night-time place that is strictly 'theirs' and seldom having it's door closed, so they on their own volition go in or out as they like, or if need be for short perionds for some reason, may be confined to it.


Otherwise, glad to hear their poops sound healthy...!


I will read on now...


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Margretco,



Very pretty...!


This is a Pigeon...

She looks healthy...

Would you look closely please at the small 'dark' areas I see on some of her Toes?

Let us know what you can see there with that...


Anyway, please be open minded for a few days, to see what goes on with this Bird...

Maybe they were someone's pet, but, as Cindy particularly pointed out, importantly, even a Pet Pigeon of accustomed tameness, would not be sitting on the ground at dusk, unless ill or injured in some way...so...something is not right with the picture here...



Too, please consider, that even though 'pets' run the gamut of habit and casual and impulse for many people, having a Pigeon is in fact more of a committment then merely getting a cage to put out back.


This committment of course can be very satisfying and rewarding.

Especially when circumstances allow one to really have the time, and the daily presence of mind, to care for the Bird and to look after it in general in many ways.


If you already have children and dogs and cats and so on, and I have seen many such situations, the compulsion to add more when the adding comes easy, or the children clamour for it as another new pet, it is not always the best thing for the new ( or the already present) animals in question, so, do please think this over carefully, and learn more about what is involved, while you see what happens with this one, in order to be better informed.


Best wishes!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi Margaretco -*

If a child had been kicking her, she may have an internal injury although she sure looks bright eyed in your picture. He/She's a beautiful bird!

I wouldn't let her go because her white feathers would make her an easy target to prey birds. Besides, she seems too tame.

If you do keep her, would you be able to let her fly for exercise as others have mentioned? A large cage (available in pet stores) would have to be big enough that she could easily flap her wings (I already gave the dimensions of Squeak's home). She would also need a flat surface to stand as pigeons aren't really perching birds. All the information you need to give her a nutritious diet and a happy home are here in Pigeon Talk. 

If you are unable to keep her, I'm sure you will be able to find her a good home, maybe asking at your Vet's office. And speaking of Vets, is there an Avian Vet in your area who could check a fecal sample and look her over?

If you put her in front of a mirror and she attacks or starts cooing and dancing around, you have a male. Otherwise, a female (maybe)...

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

margaretco said:


> She is so pretty and I will take a picture of her so you can see her...we call her "******" right now...but that is up in the air, perhaps some input from you all will be good, once you see a picture of her. I will post it later today..!


I could come up with all kinds of names but none of them would be meaningful to you. Naming a pet is important though and I would encourage it. It gives them an identity and a place in the home that a nameless critter just doesn't have. I always love it when people name their pets after grandparents or family members that they loved. It kinda gives you a warm feeling toward the animal you named. 

Cameron


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> *I wouldn't let her go because her white feathers would make her an easy target to prey birds. Besides, she seems too tame.*


In addition to what Shi has pointed out, if she's not a feral then she'd be unfamiliar with living on the wild side of life, so to speak. She would find it most difficult to properly forage for food & would most likely be back on your doorstep dehydrated & starving if not caught by a predator first.  

The enclosure you choose for '******' needs to be large enough for her to easily spread & excercise her wings without touching the sides. She will need some flying time *inside* the house. Actually, do you even know if she can fly?

I have three physically challenged pijjies, all with irreversible wing damage. They can fly some but not very good. Mine are not allowed to free fly about the house because I have two cats & it just wouldn't be a good situation. They do however, all share the the AZ room.  

I'm confident that with a bit of guidance you & ****** will do just fine.  

Cindy


----------



## margaretco (Feb 23, 2006)

*Keeping her for the time being...*

And we have named her Blanca...(White in Spanish)

She has flown in the house...but only once. She didn't seem like a strong flier, but I will have to test her out in the formal area of the house, where the ceiling is abour 18 feet high...but, it isn't bird proof yet. She flew in my bathroom last night, but only from the floor to the ceiling and came down in the Tub.

I have really contemplated Keeping her, I know...she is a "wild animal" and because she is a bird, I know she can fly away. I wondered if she were a grey pigeon, if I would have this notion of keeping her. I know her being white and a target for prey is making me think differently. I have raised cotton tail babies,(rabbits) and let them go. Keeping them wild was easy. Trust me, I think about letting her go, but I think she would not make it outside alone and left to forage on her own. She just doesn't fly away right now. 

Now...to get a surrounding that is safe and open for her is going to be a chore. So...I now have to go think about that. Do I want to invest in this cage or not? I think I will keep her for now, let her get stronger and see what goes on from there. Who knows, maybe when I take her for a flight test, she may not come back! You never know.

Phil, just know I think about this a lot. And...I looked at her feet, the black just seems to be her coloring. No raised bumps, or mole looking things.


----------

